# Homemade BT release trainer?



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

No but I have wanted to...............I was thinking PVC pipe with ends and a T for the handle. Drill holes in the end caps and find some elastic band. Tie a not in one end so it can't pull thru the hole and the other end put a loop on. Then tie d loop material to the band.


----------



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah I was thinking the PVC pipe as well but just not sure how to rig up the string, so that it has the draw weight. Hmm maybe put the string and tie a knot on one end, then slide a washer on the string and then put a spring behind the washer and then glue the back cap on? just need to find a 30 lb spring.


----------



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

Okay here is a quick drawing I made to explain what I was thinking.


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

Be sure and put a cap on the other end...............If it breaks it's gonna come flying out something fierce..........


----------



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah the upper drawing shows them, if you can make them out lol..... I would probably also add two smaller diameter piceces inside the main body on both ends of the washers/ spring setup, so that when it release it wouldn't have much travel.


----------



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

One could make them out of some pvc pipe some end caps and a eye bolt. A trip to a sporting good store would proably be in order for one of those elastic tubing things. drill out one of the end caps for the eye bolt, insert the eyebolt into the cap so the eye part is inside of the cap and secure the bolt with a nut. Loop the elastic cord around the eye bolt and feed it through some PVC pipe to the other side. Drill out the other end cap big enough for the elactic cord to fit through without too much contact against the end cap. attatch your d-loop or what ever to the other end and secure everything with pvc glue.


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

I made a Morin trainer with some paracord, 2 bungee straps, and a piece of pvc pipe. Took about an hour to make and works great. There is a thread on here somewhere that shows how somebody made one.


----------



## robin-hooded (Feb 6, 2010)

i made one today, not exactly like this one. used a 12" long piece of 1x4 and cut out a grip in the center. then i tied an old string at each end and adjusted until it was at the correct draw length. voila release trainer. doesnt allow to practice drawing, but i use a tru ball sweet spot and have a safety. cost $0


----------



## longcut36 (Nov 16, 2005)

I made one out of a piston thing that is used to close storm doors. works good


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

UnkBond has one out there ... see this post
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1125563


----------



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

Okay so I finally got around to making one and I must say it's pretty sweet lol. The only thing I don't like is the grip, but it isn't that bad. It's pulling 25 lbs at full draw and works great. Here's some pics...... the first pic shows the guts, just a bungee cord that i doubled up, turn buckle and piece of a bow string. If you leave the forward joint where the T is, unglued, the turn buckle sits right there so you can tighten or loosen the turnbuckle to adjust draw length lol. I set mine at 29" so that the bungee is stretched to the max at 29" DL.


----------



## matttrue (May 22, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the pics looks easy enough!


----------



## matttrue (May 22, 2010)

*Poundage*

How do you know the poundage of a bungie?


----------



## brannon (May 18, 2010)

Nice I like it!!


----------

